# Bling



## Sixpenguins (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm curious what, if any, the rest of you like for decoration on your walking sticks. I added a little pouch about ankle height for the dog baggies, because I DO pick up after my pet, but I don't like strolling around with it in my hand. I stuck on a couple random lapel pins that were laying around. Haven't done it yet, but I'm going to add a set of ranger pace counting beads. They're a souvenir from my army days and used for measuring distance while walking so seems appropriate.

I have a few other ideas I think would be interesting, but I don't want to get to that point where theres too much bling and its just ridiculous. I'll probably use my ideas, but spread them out over several different sticks.

Curious what you are using for decoration, if any. And how much is too much. I don't want to go overboard with it (if I haven't already).

Thanks


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I've added Hiking pins before -- and of course the topper can be bling in and of itself! I've embeded an Irish coin in one of my Shillelagh's; there is no end to the possiblilities!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have used feathers and beads on the wrist strap, though not so much since I started carving the top or shaft. As RAD said the possibilities are endless. One retired Marine on this site attached a dud hand grenade to the top of a stick!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I've added various items, gemstones, military medals, medallions, arrow heads, feathers, shells, and yes, ranger beads.


----------

